
The Gervais Principle IV: Wonderful Human Beings - SandB0x
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/10/14/the-gervais-principle-iv-wonderful-human-beings/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Ribbonfarm+%28ribbonfarm%29
======
zck
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1790749>

